# Orange flashing boarder and lost posts



## privatebydesign (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi all, on my iPad I get a three sided orange boarder that grows on the screen then retreats. It just does it once every now and again and only on my iPad not my laptop. I wondered if anybody else had this and what, if anything, it means.

Also, I have lost literally thousands of posts, I was close to 10,000 posts three or four years ago and even now am back below 9,000 again also when I search my own posts for things I know I have posted in the past they don’t come up. Has anybody else lost a lot of posts?


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 28, 2020)

Hi PBD. 
I have not witnessed the flashing border, and I only ever read the forum on my iPad, no idea if I’ve lost posts, I haven’t a clue how many I should have, or for that matter what number I’m about to post! 
Has your forum appointed ranking taken a hit or are we no longer appointed camera gear?

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2020)

JBSF said:


> Klaatu barada nikto


Nanu, nanu.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Hi all, on my iPad I get a three sided orange boarder that grows on the screen then retreats. It just does it once every now and again and only on my iPad not my laptop. I wondered if anybody else had this and what, if anything, it means.
> 
> Also, I have lost literally thousands of posts, I was close to 10,000 posts three or four years ago and even now am back below 9,000 again also when I search my own posts for things I know I have posted in the past they don’t come up. Has anybody else lost a lot of posts?


@privatebydesign - all those posts where you point out that you don't need the latest and greatest equipment to make stunning images, or that you can take a correctly exposed picture without having spot meter linked to AF point etc etc have simply been deleted. No need to worry


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2020)

Sporgon said:


> @privatebydesign - all those posts where you point out that you don't need the latest and greatest equipment to make stunning images, or that you can take a correctly exposed picture without having spot meter linked to AF point etc etc have simply been deleted. No need to worry


Ah, good point. i accept that if there was a value attached to my posts I’d definitely be less than 1:1, although judging by some posters they’d be in a negative number yet they don’t cease to exist


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Ah, good point. i accept that if there was a value attached to my posts I’d definitely be less than 1:1, although judging by some posters they’d be in a negative number yet they don’t cease to exist


Life’s never fair !

Seriously though your posts are always informative, often providing educational links, so it is annoying if many have just disappeared. Maybe admin for shed some light on it ?

I don’t see orange glowing boarders on my iPad when viewing CR, but then I lead a fairly steady, sheltered life over here in England


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s a screen shot/video to prove I’m not making it up 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/fyyrnxek17qrdoy/RPReplay_Final1593356131.mov?dl=0


----------



## ethanz (Jun 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Here’s a screen shot/video to prove I’m not making it up
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fyyrnxek17qrdoy/RPReplay_Final1593356131.mov?dl=0



Maybe it knows you are an ORANGE stuffed toy, so it is giving you orange.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 28, 2020)

ethanz said:


> Maybe it knows you are an ORANGE stuffed toy, so it is giving you orange.


Hmm, good point!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 28, 2020)

About 2 years ago, we migrated to the new forum software. Its possible that some did not come across correctly. Ask CR guy if he has the capability to check or merge old posts. If you've ever changed user names, that can be a tricky process as well and some posts could have been unlinked.


----------



## JBSF (Jun 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Nanu, nanu.



Coincidentally, my post, to which you replied, has vanished. I did not delete it. Apparently they block messages from aliens.


----------



## Jethro (Jun 28, 2020)

JBSF said:


> Apparently they block messages from aliens.


Oh, I wish that were true!


----------



## stevelee (Jun 28, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Here’s a screen shot/video to prove I’m not making it up
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/fyyrnxek17qrdoy/RPReplay_Final1593356131.mov?dl=0


I see that fairly often on both my iPad and on my Mac.


----------

